# Tiger Building Marina



## Mudblud (Jul 16, 2013)

Hey all,

As my search for a room continues (any leads please let me know), I was offered a room in the tiger tower (indulusia tower). Now I am currently in Mag 218, and walked past this place. It didn't seem too bad, but I'm just wondering if anyone else has any experiences with the place?

Cheers in advance


----------



## Mudblud (Jul 16, 2013)

Anyone lived here? Anyone at all?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

If you're talking about Marina Pinnacle, it's utterly crap.

If you're not talking about Marina Pinnacle, I have no idea what you're talking about but would like to have some of what you've been smoking.


----------



## Mudblud (Jul 16, 2013)

Gavtek said:


> If you're talking about Marina Pinnacle, it's utterly crap.
> 
> If you're not talking about Marina Pinnacle, I have no idea what you're talking about but would like to have some of what you've been smoking.


Alas, It was a trap which I fell right into. It was marina pinnacle, and I've never stepped into a deeper circle of hell in my life, and I've stayed in some grim places.

Next stop....Horizon Tower AKA Escort city


----------

